

New Open Source Project Mainstreams Software Agents - gengstrand
http://kato.sourceforge.net/kato.html

======
michaelbrown
KATO is an open source program of agents that contribute to the desires and
needs of web users. We all know how time consuming building websites and apps
can be. Due to our daily activities- work, school, ect, we can not devote a
lot of our time to coding software to satisfy the need or needs of our user
base. As a result, some programs get strached, and other aren't sucessful.
That being said, KATO opensource can be used to reach your core audience in
ways not yet imagined. With KATO, one can easily and quickly code up an agent(
micro -programs), or group of agents to satisfy the needs of their end
users.Currently, KATO opensource supports JAVA and PHP. Other languages will
be added in the future. From a developer's standpoint, KATO is a proactive,
and innovative way to interact with one's customers and end users.

Take a look at the following example: Mark is a developer who developed a
piece of software that allows users to subscribe to multiple blogs and news
website, and categorize them by topic. Instead of an devloping an entire
website with a UI, system architecture, etc, Mark can use KATO which already
has a UI, databases, backend, etc to quickly code up an agent or group of
agents to satisfy his end users.

KATO equals a faster, and efficient way!

. visit <http://kato-agency.blogspot.com/> for more info follow KATO on
twitter: <http://kato-agency.blogspot.com/>

------
gengstrand
This project builds on the work of academia to refocus software agents so that
they are as easy to code as a drupal module. I invite developers to check it
out and to code their own KATO software agents and contribute that code to the
project.

